# How Long does it take to Break In a Protein Skimmer?



## sig

I got new Super Reef Octopus 2000.
There is a second day and and it does skim nothing.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh

The skimmer in my reef tank, which is spotless, took a while, maybe over a week? In my dirty puffer tank, it was only a few days. Don't know if the difference was the brand or the amount of gunk in the water. As long as you see bubbles, I wouldn't worry yet


----------



## ameekplec.

Did you give ita vinegar bath? Some residues on the skimmer can add a few days to break in. Give it a week or so, then it should be fine, so long as you've got it adjusted fine.


----------



## sig

ameekplec. said:


> Did you give it a vinegar bath? Some residues on the skimmer can add a few days to break in. Give it a week or so, then it should be fine, so long as you've got it adjusted fine.


No, I did not. Will do it next time.
Thanks for reply

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## adrenaline

ooo Viniger bath... I wish i ha known that 4 days ago lol. i'm on day 4 of break in, but my skimmers pulling weak green tea looking stuff right now, and i do mean WEAK grean tea lol.


----------



## sig

I checked the manual and it says 2-3 weeks. You know, I always install first and when it does not work, I start to read manuals

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec.

My dad always said to me: R T F M.

Read The F*&^ Manual.


----------



## sig

ameekplec. said:


> My dad always said to me: R T F M.
> 
> Read The F*&^ Manual.


What would you expect from Russian  It is easy to assembly with manual. Try to do it without.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mr_brixs

yup read the manual and check the recomended height level of the water for better performance.


----------



## conix67

Didn't take long for mine to break in - you need to adjust everything properly. Water level, air inlet (fully open), gate valve (adjust foam level). Usually the foam should rise up to the neck of your skimmer, otherwise skimmer may not collect any skimmate.


----------

